# Look 585 Optimum---gone forever?



## tnsdoc (Jul 11, 2005)

I do not see any updates for the 585 Optimum frame for 2011; I am thinking it has been discontinued but maybe it's just being revamped. Someone told me the 566 is the replacement, but that doesn't seem correct. 

If in fact the 585 Optimum is gone forever, can anyone comment on which would be the better choice; a remaining 2010 frame or go for the new 566. I know the geometry is different; but my "08 Madone is looking for a stablemate. Manage about 4500-5K miles/yr.; mostly 60-80 mile weekend rides on chipseal. No racing involved; just spirited group rides with friends. The Madone has served me well so maybe this wouldn't be an upgrade in performance? Not trying to start a hatefest on Trek, but am looking for objective opinions, especially those who have ridden/owned both.


----------



## av8torjim (May 11, 2009)

It appears that Look as stopped making lugged carbon frames and is now making only monocoque frames. I think that's a terrible development. Lugged frames were Look's distinction (with some minor exceptions, such as Time). The 566 has been around since 2009 and is definitely not the replacement for the 585. Check the website for the new frames. I guess the 586 is the closest model to the 585.


----------



## bing181 (Oct 17, 2005)

av8torjim said:


> I guess the 586 is the closest model to the 585.


Very different geometry to the Optimum though.


----------

